# Red Bump



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

There is a red bump on Boo's leg. It's been there for about 2 weeks but now it's big. It's now a little smaller than a marble. My brother's dog gets them but they don't get that big or red and there's fur covering his and they usually go away in a week or two so I thought that's what she had but now I'm gettin a little worried. It doesn't seem to hurt her or anything. Any thoughts???


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jboo101907 said:


> There is a red bump on Boo's leg. It's been there for about 2 weeks but now it's big. It's now a little smaller than a marble. My brother's dog gets them but they don't get that big or red and there's fur covering his and they usually go away in a week or two so I thought that's what she had but now I'm gettin a little worried. It doesn't seem to hurt her or anything. Any thoughts???


Please post photos of the bump so it can be seen. 
Measure the size? 
How red it is around it?
Is it squeezable like a pimple? 
Can you move it around?

Deb


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

It sticks out 1/4 of an inch and it's half an inch wide. its attached to her skin so it can move when you move the skin around it but other than that no. It's like the color of a scab around it but my bf said the bump looks pink to him. and it's not squeezable.

Sorry I can't post pictures. I lost the cable to my camera. But I can text you a picture of it if you are willing to pm me your cell number.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jboo101907 said:


> It sticks out 1/4 of an inch and it's half an inch wide. its attached to her skin so it can move when you move the skin around it but other than that no. It's like the color of a scab around it but my bf said the bump looks pink to him. and it's not squeezable.
> 
> Sorry I can't post pictures. I lost the cable to my camera. But I can text you a picture of it if you are willing to pm me your cell number.


Yeah thats fine.. I am sending you a PM with my cell phone number. Now I will come back an post after I get home as I am leaving and will be home around 3 pm but I will call or text you back.

Deb


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

did you get it?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jboo101907 said:


> did you get it?


No I never received it. Please try sending again

Deb


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

I finally figured out how to get pictures from my phone onto the verizon website so here it is. If you need one thats closer let me know. It's kinds hard to take a picture of it cause she keeps trying to move.

http://picture.vzw.com/pub/share/guestMessage.do?invite=hEsr4BmUPU8YczPUzagh

and deb I found your email on a thread so I emailed it to you before I figured out how to get it on the website.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I would probably take him in to have a vet check it.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

I would also state taking him to the vet. I would have them take out some cells to find out if it is benign or not. 
Just to make sure 

Deb


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

alright. Thanks!


----------



## jboo101907 (Dec 22, 2007)

I took her to the vet yesterday and he said that it's a cyst. He said to just give her some benedryl and put hydrocortozone cream on it and it'll go away on its own or he can remove it when she gets spayed.


----------

